# Demon Shine Foam With Snow Foam Gun 2 Litre



## cripo321 (May 15, 2011)

Just seen tis on halfords site Demon Shine Foam With Snow Foam Gun 2 Litre
Im still using just a hose so was wondering if anyone used it and is it any good


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Seen that myself last week. I am going to buy it next week and see if its any use. Will update you when I use it.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Don't know about the foam applicator as I have an AB HD lance but the Demon Foam is a great product. Got a load of this when it was £2 for 2L at Asdas.







Another great, scrap that, another brilliant product from CarPlan is their Rapid Dirt Shifter. IMHO even better than Citrus Power as a pre-wash. Decantered into a pressure sprayer makes light work and easy application of product. Don't pay Halfords £7.49 for the privilege though when its only £3 at Morrison's.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Currently £2.09 at Sainsbury's for the RDS. 

I have the Snow Foam and it is great as a shampoo and even better as a clay lube. It is so slippery it's unbelievable. I can't get it to dwell on the car for any longer than about 4 minutes. My car is very well protected though and never really dirty so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## cripo321 (May 15, 2011)

Is that rds like a tfr. I still use wash wax and a mitt and chamois dry. 
Need to get myself a list off stuff that works and is cheap to buy and where to get them.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

There is a 'detailing on a budget' thread at the top of this section. It has all the deals that members have spotted whilst out and about. 

Drop the leather and buy a drying towel or two from Asda. They're £3 and top notch. Rinse your car with an open ended hose and you should be able to dry it with one towel. I did it yesterday and didn't even need to wring it out as 90% of the water just ran off. 

Also, b&q have a 3for2 offer on and have some Simoniz wash and wax shampoo (yellow) for about £1.98 I think. So for under 4 quid you could get 3 bottles which is 1.5L in total.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Foam is quite good but the gun is useless unless you have high water pressure got one on a bottle I bought and gave it a try 

But my mains pressure is really low so I bought an AB lance and still use the demon foam smells great too

There is a thread on here about it


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Haven't used the foam but the new hose attacment is a great way of applying the demon shine i use a lot less now than when i used it from a watering can


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've used the Demon Wash through the AB lance and it is spot on! Really thick foam (better or on par with Magifoam?)

I saw it in Halfrauds for £11.99 with the gun thing but it was out of stock really wanted to try it out see if it was any good?

:/



Also I use the Demon Shine through my Karcher I pour it into the the detergent bottle and then on the Karcher lance I choose mix and then it comes out in a good stream and I bought a 5L bottle at the start of the year and still have at least 3L left! And I use a lot I cover the entire car each time!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a spray hose end bottle from CYC and use Demon Shine snow foam through it, it's okay and gives a good coverage but nowhere near as good as a dedicated snow foam lance on a pressure washer. However it at least gives you the chance to snow foam the car.


----------



## Chri527 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have just got the Carplan range 

Snow foam, 
Rapid dirt shifter, 
Fast wheel cleaner, 
Active super cleaner, 
Spray shine, 

to try out as they were all on on offer in Morrisons for £4 each.

I have up till now, been using them neat.. however have wondered if i would be best to decant & dilute them into other spray bottles?


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

Got the demon machine rapid dirt shifter very good stuff and only £4


----------

